# Entscheidungshilfe Sitzkiepe



## kron4401 (26. Dezember 2019)

Hallo zusammen,

Ich überlege gerade mir eine Sitzkiepe mit Podest zuzulegen.
Die sollte vor allem fürs federn und matchangeln angeschafft werden. Sowohl für den Fluss als auch für den Vereinssee bei Hegefischen.

Jetzt habe ich die letzten Tage genutzt um mir online ein paar Kiepen anzusehen... aber je mehr ich mich umsehe um so schwieriger wird es.

Könntet ihr mir helfen: worauf sollte man achten? Was ist wichtig? Wo sind die Unterschiede der verschiedenen Hersteller? Brauch ich 25, 36 oder doch was ganz anderes an Beindurchmesser?

Ich bin eher derjenige der etwas mehr für Dinge ausgibt als nachher 2 mal zu kaufen, daher wäre mein Budget grob 500 Euro.

Zum Beispiel verstehe ich die Preisunterschiede bei den Rive Kiepen kein Stück..:. Die eine kostet 500 die nächste 1400 und ich sehe auf Anhieb keinen Unterschied?


----------



## Uzz (27. Dezember 2019)

Ist man in Sachen Gewicht und/oder Körpergröße(Beinlänge) auffällig, spielt das auf jeden Fall eine Rolle. Beim Beindurchmesser sorgt der Trend zu Leichtbau/Alu dafür, dass sich die 36mm-Beine scheinbar zum neuen "Standard" entwickeln, auf den viele Hersteller setzen - gut für ein breites Angebot passender Anbauteile.


----------



## kron4401 (27. Dezember 2019)

Ok, das heißt Zukunftsicher sind die „alten“ 25 so wie anscheinend die „neuen“ 36er Beine.
Bzgl körperliche Masse: die Kiepe sollte schon stabil sein, ich bring bei 183 cm knappe heute 110 kg auf die Waage....


----------



## Waller Michel (29. Dezember 2019)

Bin mit meinen 100 KG auch nicht gerade ein Fliegengewicht! 
Hatte mich gerade nach einem Feederstuhl umgesehen und festgestellt, fast egal welchen Beindurchmesser ,die Gewichtsangabe liegt bei 130 KG ! Das ist auf jeden Fall für mich absolut ausreichend. 
Trotzdem machen die dickeren Rohre einfach einen besseren Eindruck auf mich .
Selbst habe ich noch eine von Rive die ist gut ! Hab aber auch schon auf einer von Behr gesessen und geangelt, die fand ich jetzt nicht wirklich schlechter .


LG Michael


----------



## kron4401 (29. Dezember 2019)

Danke für die Infos. Könnt ihr noch was zu den Preisunterschieden bei Rive sagen? Ich schau nicht durch wo da die Unterschiede sind...


----------



## Riesenangler (29. Dezember 2019)

Aaaalso. Ich hatte mir letzes Jahr zu Weihnachten eine Sitzkiepe von Rive om Kaliber D36 gekauft, weil ich mit 160 Kilo nun nicht gerade zu den leichtgewichten zähle. Das Teil stand Bombensicher. Die kam im Angebot 350 Euro mit Fußpodest, Feederarm und Tablet als Feederkiepe. An sich ein Superteil, nur extrem Sperrig und mit rund 20 Kilo Leergewicht auch nicht wirklich leicht. Mit zubehör kam alles zusammen etwa 700 Euro, wobei ich sehr viele Teile von Matrix verwendete. Matrixkiepen solltest du dir auch mal ernsthaft anschauen, weil dirt das Preis/Leistungsverhältnis deutlich besser ist. Bei Rive zahlt man einfach nur den Namen.
Zur Preisgestalltung, Rive legt jedes Jahr eine sehr begrenzete an Kiepen als Clubserie auf. Diese kosten dann eben so etwa um die 500 Euro, ist aber recht dürftig ausgestattet. Der Rest geht als normale Serien in den Handel zu horrenden Preisen und ist auch nicht besser ausgerüstet. 
Bei meiner Rive konnte man das Fußteil übrigens nicht abbauen, sonst wäre man auf Maul gefallen. Auch sind die Lieferzeiten bei Rive mitunter extrem lang. Ich hatten mir noch ein Schubfach bestellt, das bis heute( ein Jahr später) nicht lieferbar ist. Ich habe die Kiepe dann wieder verkauft und mir eine Preston in 30 MM zugelegt. Die hält mich locker und ist deutlich günstiger. Die Lieferzeiten sind echt gut.
Aber muss es eine neue sein oder tuts nicht auch eine gute Gebrauchte? Schau dich mal bei Ebay um.


----------



## kron4401 (29. Dezember 2019)

Danke für den Tipp. Das mit der Club Serie bei Rive würde dann erklären warum ich keine Unterschiede erkennen konnte....
Grundsätzlich hab ich nichts gegen gebraucht Geräte ich find es nur extrem schwer zu bewerten wie alt die Teile auf eBay sein werden und ob es dafür noch Ersatzteile (Fächer) gibt oder nicht...


----------



## Tricast (29. Dezember 2019)

Der Vorteil von RIVE ist die sehr gute Ersatzteilbevorratung. Egal ob Alt oder Neu, es passt alles zusammen. Also kannst Du bedenkenlos eine alte Rive Kaufen auch in D 25. Es gab nur einmal eine Kiepe die breiter war und dafür gibt es keine Fächer mehr. Also das Standardprogramm nehmen.
Bei den anderen Herstellern sehe ich als Nachteil die ständige Veränderung.

Gruß Heinz


----------



## Riesenangler (29. Dezember 2019)

Aber wie geschrieben, hat Rive mitunter auch sehr lange Lieferzeiten. Und viel zu Teuer.


----------



## nostradamus (29. Dezember 2019)

Hi
Überlege auch gerade ob ich mir eine kiepe bzw. Einen feederstuhl anschaffen und daher finde ich das Thema sehr interessant.  
Was ist mit browning?


----------



## Riesenangler (29. Dezember 2019)

Weiß nicht ob Browning sowas im Angebot hat. Die Teile von Colmic sind auch mal nen Blick wert und auch von Sensas. Aber was Colmic verlangt ist ne echte Hausnummer. Die hatten vor 10-15 Jahren mal eine aus massiven Riffelblech. Leergewicht fast 27Kilogramm. Aber dafür nahezu unzerstörbar. Aber lieber mehr, als zu wenig ausgeben und dafür ein Teil auf Lebenszeit erwerben. 
Kleine Geschichte zur Warnung. Ist mir wirklich so geschehen. Askari in Nauen machte damals gerade auf. Ich komme rein und sehe eine preiswerte Kiepe von Behr dort stehen und ich gleich ran an das Teil und befummelt.Die Beine Kaliber D25 und die Schrauben voll zugezogen. Meine Frage ob man sich denn da mal draufsetzen dürfe und die mich denn auch hält, wurde sehr laut und deutlich bejaht. Die hält dich zweimal. Hat Sie ja auch, einmal hinsetzten und wieder aufstehen und dann wieder hinsetzen und wieder aufstehen. Bis dahin auch kein Thema. Drittes mal den Arsch drauf gesetzt und krach, sackte das Teil unter mir, zum vergnügen der anderen Kunden und zum missfallen der Ladenbesatzung zusammen. Ich wollte nämlich genau das herausfinden ob die Verschraubungen wirklich halten oder rutschen und Nachgeben. Ziel erreicht.


----------



## Waller Michel (29. Dezember 2019)

Also bei den Feederstühlen jedenfalls hält der von Behr dein Gewicht! 
Ich hatte früher mal sogar noch 10 Kilo mehr als Du und den Feederstuhl von Behr im Einsatz! Ohne Probleme! 
Besitze den Stuhl mittlerweile eine halbe Ewigkeit und bin auch gerade auf der Suche nach etwas neuem .....Matrix und Behr haben halt die 25mm Rohre ,werde aber vielleicht mal was mit dickerem Rohr hohlen?  Wobei das auch nur etwas bringt, wenn die Wandstärke des Rohres min identisch ist, ist ansonsten Augenwischerei !

LG Michael


----------



## Riesenangler (29. Dezember 2019)

Matrix hat aber auch schon einige Jahre den 36er Standart mit im Aufgebot. Ich denke mal dem kann sich kein Hersteller entziehen, der sich im Matchbereich angesiedelt hat.


----------



## kron4401 (30. Dezember 2019)

noch eine kleine Frage:
würdet ihr sagen das die 36er Beine deutlich stabiler sind als die 25er ? oder heßt es da einfach nur um die Gewichtersparniss….die Preisunterschiede sind ja schon recht deutlich zwischen den beiden Systemen...


----------



## nostradamus (30. Dezember 2019)

Hi Michael ,
welchen Feederstuhl hast du von Behr?
danke
mario


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (30. Dezember 2019)

kron4401 schrieb:


> noch eine kleine Frage:
> würdet ihr sagen das die 36er Beine deutlich stabiler sind als die 25er ? oder heßt es da einfach nur um die Gewichtersparniss….die Preisunterschiede sind ja schon recht deutlich zwischen den beiden Systemen...



Du kannst ohne Probleme auf D25 Millimeter Beine zurückgreifen, die Stabilität einer Kiepe wird eher vom Rahmen/Gestell gewährleistet. Vorteil von D25 ist auch der Zugriff auf alle Anbauteile jedes Herstellers dank Adapter.


----------



## kron4401 (30. Dezember 2019)

Danke


----------



## geomas (30. Dezember 2019)

Auf der Stippermesse in Bremen (1. März) werden vermutlich wieder viele Kiepen zum Probesitzen bereitstehen.
Ich war dieses Jahr dort und beeindruckt von der Auswahl. Rive war mit vielen Modellen dort.
Auf andere Hersteller habe ich ehrlich gesagt nicht so geachtet.

Angesichts einer möglichen größeren Investition in so ein Sitzmöbel würde ich ein Probesitzen dem Blindkauf übers Internet vorziehen.



PS: Bin happy mit meinem kleinen, billigen Feederchair von Matrix.


----------



## Riesenangler (30. Dezember 2019)

Ähm, wenn du jetzt nicht so wie ich jenseits der 150er Kilomarke angesiedelt bist, ist D25 völlig zureichend.


----------



## kron4401 (30. Dezember 2019)

Danke euch allen, ja Bremen wäre eine Idee …. liegt für mich aber am anderen Ende der Welt …. (äh Deutschlands). Ich komm aus BaWü….
Mal sehen, mit etwas Glück hab ich ja vielleicht beruflich in der Zeit da oben zu tun....


----------



## Riesenangler (30. Dezember 2019)

Dann ist vielkeicht die Stippermesse in Unna für dich näher dran.


----------



## kron4401 (30. Dezember 2019)

Danke für den Tipp.
Ich merke mir den Termin mal vor....ist ja schon in 3 Wochen. mal sehen ob ich es schaffe.


----------



## Kochtopf (30. Dezember 2019)

Riesenangler schrieb:


> Dann ist vielkeicht die Stippermesse in Unna für dich näher dran.


Stippermesse gibt es nur in Bremen  das in Unna ist lediglich ein Abklatsch ^^


----------



## Riesenangler (30. Dezember 2019)

Mag sein. Aaaaaaber immer noch besser als sich gefühlt durch halb Europa zu kämpfen.


----------



## Hecht100+ (30. Dezember 2019)

Von Stuttgart bis Unna sind es auch über 400 km, das ist genau so unlogisch wie nach Bremen, da kommen dann noch 200 km drauf.


----------



## Tikey0815 (30. Dezember 2019)

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Stippermesse gibt es nur in Bremen  das in Unna ist lediglich ein Abklatsch ^^


Hey, nix gegen meine Heimatstadt


----------



## Riesenangler (30. Dezember 2019)

Wat weiß ich, wo Unna liegt.


----------



## Tricast (30. Dezember 2019)

Dann gibt es ja auch noch die Friedfisch Messe Rhein Main am 1.2. in Mainz. Aber wie Kochtopf schon geschrieben hat: Stippermesse gibt es nur in Bremen. Seit 19 Jahren immer am ersten Sonntag im März. Für die nächste Stippermesse hat sich schon eine Gruppe von 50 Anglern aus Österreich angemeldet. Warum wohl???

19. Stippermesse am Sonntag 1.3 2020, Messe Bremen

Liebe Grüße Heinz


----------



## nostradamus (30. Dezember 2019)

hi,
wieder ein gutes Beispiel dafür, dass es zeit wird die messe in die mitte deutschlands zu verlegen


----------



## Waller Michel (30. Dezember 2019)

Riesenangler schrieb:


> Wat weiß ich, wo Unna liegt.


Unna ist nicht weit von Dortmund, also in NRW! 

LG Michael


----------



## Riesenangler (30. Dezember 2019)

Ich wollte da schon immer mal hin. Aber für mich als alleinfahrer sind die rund 350Kilometer einfach mal ne Idee zuweit und allein zu fahren ist ja auch langweilig.


----------



## LuckyDuke (2. Januar 2020)

Das wichtigste Kriterium für mich persönlich war ein anständiges Transportsystem. Hatte mir erst eine Matrix Sitzkiepe geholt, da das Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis dort meiner Meinung nach am besten ist und die Kiepe zudem sehr schick ist.  Allerdings hat Matrix es bis heute nicht geschafft ein brauchbares Transportsystem zu entwickeln. Bin dann auf eine MS Solution umgestiegen, die wirklich genial ist. Ansonsten könnte ich dir die Alu-Power von Zammataro empfehlen, oder Sitzkiepen von Peter Adelmann. Alle 3 Kiepen sind vom Prinzip gleich aufgebaut, stehen Bombenfest und sind genial zu transportieren. 
Auch gut sind Rive-Kiepen, da ist vor allem gut, dass du auch immer wieder gebrauchte Fächer, Schubladen und Ersatzteile bekommst, da Rive wohl am meisten unter den Anglern vertreten ist.


----------



## Riesenangler (3. Januar 2020)

Was das Transportsystem von Matrix angeht, will ich mal widersprechen. Ich habe mir letztes Jahr den four Wheeler gekauft und ich bin damit mehr slz zufrieden. Das Ding ist Telescopierbar, komplett zerlegbar und ich bekomme meine Kiepe, die Carryall und meine Futtereimer, samt Ruten mit transportiert.


----------



## kron4401 (4. Januar 2020)

Ja die Matrix Kiepen sind schick. Vor Allem die neue x36 pro find ich gut aber kostet dann auch nicht weniger als eine Rive ....


----------



## Matrix85 (12. Januar 2020)

Gibt so viel gute Kiepen. Die Preston aus Carbon wäre was , weil deutlich leichter . Aber der Preis 
An den Kiepen scheiden sich die Geister. Die Paniermehl Fraktion findet es idiotisch , die anderen sinnvoll. Muss jeder selbst wissen. Zum Transportsystem von Matrix : ich hab es jetzt über 1 Jahr am Rhein über Stock und Stein geschoben und bin voll zufrieden.


----------



## Riesenangler (17. Januar 2020)

Matrix85 schrieb:


> Gibt so viel gute Kiepen. Die Preston aus Carbon wäre was , weil deutlich leichter . Aber der Preis
> An den Kiepen scheiden sich die Geister. Die Paniermehl Fraktion findet es idiotisch , die anderen sinnvoll. Muss jeder selbst wissen. Zum Transportsystem von Matrix : ich hab es jetzt über 1 Jahr am Rhein über Stock und Stein geschoben und bin voll zufrieden.


Das Teil wollte ich genau nicht haben, weil ich das Ding anheben  muss um mein Geraffel zu Schleppen. Und bei Fußwegen von bis zu einen oder zwei Kilometer, geht es ganz schön ins Kreuz, was aber auch leider an meiner  Fettleibigkeit liegt. Daher habe ich mir den Fourweeler von Matrix gekauft. Da brauch ich nur schieben. Und von mir zu Hause bis zum Vereinsheim sind es dann ja auch nur 10-15 Minuten Fußmarsch.


----------



## Matrix85 (23. Januar 2020)

Eine echte Alternative


----------

